
Show HN: Piladb – A lightweight RESTful database based on stack data structures - fern4lvarez
https://github.com/fern4lvarez/piladb
======
fasteo
I am wondering what is the use case for this and how is this different from
Redis set commands (LPOP,RPOP, etc)

~~~
fern4lvarez
This is a good question, that needs to be better addressed in the
documentation.

piladb can have multiple use cases, but I'm mostly thinking on in-memory
caching, keeping multiple versions of the cached resource (elements in the
stack), and managing invalidation with the provided dates. It can be used as a
key-value store, where the key is the name of the Stack, and the value is the
Peek, and yet you can keep previous versions of this one. And it can be also
used for pretty much any problem where a classic stack data structure can
help, only that it is running as a lightweight http server.

The main difference with Redis lies in the scope and in many operational
aspects. About the former, Redis provides all kind of data structures, whereas
piladb only aims to provide stack data structures as a service, and do it
right. Regarding operational issues, piladb is extremely easy to deploy (just
a binary, no config files), and any HTTP client is a piladb client, no need
for protocol implementations.

Last but not least, piladb provides a comprehensive Go library to implement
embedded stacks inside Go programs.

Said this, this never aimed to be a Redis killer, Redis is an amazing project,
and a huge inspiration to develop piladb.

